# taking the !!!!



## byron (Jul 4, 2014)

noticed a couple of campers near me..been there four nights now...another couple turned up,and one was and parked broadside,,facing the sea.. know one of here I hope...
this is what ends decent places...
greedy or what..i never spend more than one night on these harder to find places..

back of pleasure island Cleethorpes..
the council is monitoring this place so,come on people don't spoil it for everyone...


----------



## horshamjack (Jul 4, 2014)

I would not have thought anyone that is a regular on this site would be culpable tbh 
Only takes a small minority to spoil it for others :anyone:


----------



## Touringtheworld (Jul 4, 2014)

byron said:


> noticed a couple of campers near me..been there four nights now...another couple turned up,and one was and parked broadside,,facing the sea.. know one of here I hope...
> this is what ends decent places...
> greedy or what..i never spend more than one night on these harder to find places..
> 
> ...



I live in Cleethorpes, I have several friends who remind and tell me in intimate detail of every MH residing in this spot and others - like because I have MH so I am responsible for all actions of all other MH types.

I know that there is 6 wheeler and a white and burgundy Mercedes with antlers on the grill and a white van pretending to be MH.

I am asked how long they are staying, why don't they use campsite 200 metres away, do I know them. 

As you say these are the tw4ts who spoil it for everyone else - the council fat controller will shut this down, I would not all surprised if Council Leader Chris Shaw is on the case as we speak.

I despair


----------



## byron (Jul 4, 2014)

yep,, the merc and six wheeler,,am away tmoz,but it would be interesting to see how much of the pxxxss these two take..perhaps be still there when I come back in a fortnight..
like you say mein furher shaw is watching this....


----------



## Luckheart (Jul 4, 2014)

I have friends in high trees that might help


----------



## frontslide (Jul 4, 2014)

Touringtheworld said:


> I live in Cleethorpes, I have several friends who remind and tell me in intimate detail of every MH residing in this spot and others - like because I have MH so I am responsible for all actions of all other MH types.
> 
> I know that there is 6 wheeler and a white and burgundy Mercedes with antlers on the grill and a white van pretending to be MH.
> 
> ...


Had a similar experience last weekend whilst dropping down into Abereiddy as the car park came into view i realised i would be turning round as it was packed.
Window was down because it was a glorious day i pulled into a passing place to give way to an oncoming car as the car drove passed slowly i jokingly said to the angry looking red faced driver "nowhere to park then" his reply "There would be if it wasn't for one of your lot taking up 4 spaces!".
I was too relaxed to bite and upon turning round saw a motorhome parked at 90 degrees to all other vehicles with deck chairs and blankets spread out taking up probably 4 parking spaces.
I did have a good look at the people sat around the van and i didn't recognize a single one of them so, no he was mistaken, none of them were my relatives


----------



## mikejay (Jul 4, 2014)

Watched the news last night on Granada and they interviewed a couple in a camper think it was a vwt4 with its silverscreens on said he had been parked since Monday in what looked like a layby waiting for the tour de france as the camera panned out a big blue selfbuild vwlt35 was parked up in a picknick layby.

Mike


----------



## clf86ha (Jul 4, 2014)

Theres been a MH parked up in my home town for some considerable time now and like you say, it's those who take the p*ss that get places shut down for the rest.

Going back to a recent comment I made about Scarborough sealife not long back, regarding a camper with a overhang causing issues, like many, that same camper parked up there on the Saturday evening too, but instead of overhanging or parking a row back, where the overhang wouldn't cause issues, they parked frontline, side on across 4 bays :/  obviously that sea view was important!

on a side note, when I arrived there, I meticulously parked my MH within the confines of the white lines inside a single bay (and paid for my parking which I observed many did not). And when I got out to check my positioning, a nice gentleman (in a Hymer MH) politely commented on my precision parking and asked why I'd bothered, stating "many just park where they like!"

....just because I may be one of many, doesn't mean I have to act like one of many though!

Is it not possible to name and shame posting Reg plate numbers on here?


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Why doesn't someone take a 4 pack of beer and go have a chat with them. They might not know how much grief they are causing.


----------



## caledonia (Jul 4, 2014)

These motor homers might not be on any forums or know the problems they are causing so why does no one who posts about it have a friendly word and tell them what they are doing wrong. I certainly wouldn't let it happen at my favourite locations. Spread the word.


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Is there an echo in here???

lol.


----------



## Neckender (Jul 4, 2014)

There's been an Auto Sleeper parked on my drive for at least 10 days without moving, If it's  not moved by Sunday I'm going to have to do something about it.

John.


----------



## Beemer (Jul 4, 2014)

artheytrate said:


> There's been an Auto Sleeper parked on my drive for at least 10 days without moving, If it's  not moved by Sunday I'm going to have to do something about it.
> 
> John.



This seems to be a bit of an ongoing problem.... I have had a mh parked in my garden :scared: for almost three weeks!  Now that is out of order!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 4, 2014)

Same here, I`ll await my new friends carrying 4 packs


----------



## n brown (Jul 4, 2014)

i've got a big white camper parked outside my window blocking the view of my daughter's camper which is right in the way of my son's camper which completely hides his girlfriend's caravan which is ruining my view of the apple trees. something has to be done !


----------



## runnach (Jul 4, 2014)

Sadly I dont think a lot of these people give a four x, A gentle chit chat is beyond their comprehension, that thick they see no harm. 

I am no longer fulltiming, but when I was I would like to think I was aware of my surroundings and didnt encroach upon others. 

When you full time that it is important, a lot of the bleating and miscreants are weekend warriors, and I get the impression if there was a blanket ban on wilding would choose a different "sport" where they would be equally inept. ( leaving a fucked up legacy for the rest of us ).

Sadly, the more I read  here and elsewhere, the writing is on the wall for wildcamping, pretty similar to the trail ride fellowship who invest more effort on green lanes than any damage caused..it is a shame 

Channa


----------



## frontslide (Jul 4, 2014)

n brown said:


> i've got a big white camper parked outside my window blocking the view of my daughter's camper which is right in the way of my son's camper which completely hides his girlfriend's caravan which is ruining my view of the apple trees. something has to be done !


Its obvious move into the caravan


----------



## wints (Jul 4, 2014)

Couple of years ago I had words with 2 motorhomers, they were parked broadside over about 8 spaces.  One wasn't happy as I told him as I was driving slowly past to park.  After parking up he came over mouthing, so I told him that parking like that wasn't on and that we'd all suffer.
That was at Grannies Bay Lytham....and now we can't overnight there.

Allen


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jul 4, 2014)

byron said:


> noticed a couple of campers near me..been there four nights now...another couple turned up,and one was and parked broadside,,facing the sea.. know one of here I hope...
> this is what ends decent places...
> greedy or what..i never spend more than one night on these harder to find places..
> 
> ...



We were there last w/end for a couple of nights , when we woke up on sunday morning and opened the blinds sat having our first cuppa a lady in a van parked near us came across and had a chat, she said that a council worker had told her that the guy that owns the camp site down the road ,Had been to the council and asked if he payed for and installed a height barrier at the start of the road leading to this car park would it be ok as its having an effect on is business and they yes cant see a problem , So it looks like its going anyway another spot gone then . ( By the way the camp site wants £43.00 a night for the pleasure of a field with elu water and toilet ) Not for me


----------



## StevenJ (Jul 4, 2014)

IF I saw something like that happening , I wouldn't be able to hold my tongue , I'm new to wilding and love the freedom , my problem is I'm never in one place long enough to witness the ball and bats that spoil ,

And for sure no-one would wish to spend more than a day in sunny Rochdale anyway,

It pisses me off that now I have found a hobby / lifestyle that I really enjoy there are pricks out there who don't give a flying F*** about the rest of the MH community.


----------



## Touringtheworld (Jul 4, 2014)

wilthebeast said:


> We were there last w/end for a couple of nights , when we woke up on sunday morning and opened the blinds sat having our first cuppa a lady in a van parked near us came across and had a chat, she said that a council worker had told her that the guy that owns the camp site down the road ,Had been to the council and asked if he payed for and installed a height barrier at the start of the road leading to this car park would it be ok as its having an effect on is business and they yes cant see a problem , So it looks like its going anyway another spot gone then . ( By the way the camp site wants £43.00 a night for the pleasure of a field with elu water and toilet ) Not for me



This is hearsay - the site is actually £23 per unit with ehu for 2 adults and 2 children and don't have to worry about wild campers they are pretty much fully booked up most of the time. 
Please don't disrespect someone trying to make a living. 
Please don't print lies that you can't qualify, I have simply called them and asked them about pricing and asked them what they thought about the MHs parked around them. 

Don't tar all campsites the same. These people live on the site in a static all season and then clear the site and go home for winter.

I have lived in Cleethorpes all my life, the people who run that site are the first people in all that time to make something of it, I have no idea who they are or where they come from but they work hard and don't deserve to be slated.

Don't prop your argument up by hearsay lies.

There is gate to the area concerned with a sign saying it will be locked from 9pm until 7am BUT it never gets locked. 

Like I said fat controller Shaw will plotting the downfall of MHs parking within the borders of NELC


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jul 4, 2014)

Touringtheworld said:


> This is hearsay - the site is actually £23 per unit with ehu for 2 adults and 2 children and don't have to worry about wild campers they are pretty much fully booked up most of the time.
> Please don't disrespect someone trying to make a living.
> Please don't print lies that you can't qualify, I have simply called them and asked them about pricing and asked them what they thought about the MHs parked around them.
> 
> ...



Get off your high horse i was quoting what the women told me and had no reason not to believe her


----------



## runnach (Jul 4, 2014)

As part of my work, I am in contact with a lot of sites who operate statics ( hence my interest in the Park Resorts thread!!)...It is naive to think that campsite owners (managers) dont feel they are missing out people wilding on their metaphoric doorstep....it narks them and their paying visitors.

The fact those paying visitors want clubhouses, pools and the other crap, gets lost very quickly in their argument.

It is to an extent beyond their comprehension that wilders wouldnt pay and stop on their sites in the first instance. ( how we dispell that perception answers on a postcard). Naturally one can extend the same argument to the various councils who it appears are making life more difficult by legally introducing parking restrictions  physical and legal. 

I have yet to find or see a registered charity number above a campsite office, these people will do what they can to "shift " wild camping off their doorstep. 

For the pedantic, National Trust is a charity, but anyone that believes it is not run as a business is at best deluded.

Many through arrogance or innocent ignorance fail to understand arrive late, leave early ...and only tyre tracks...Sadly I get the impression that Wild Camping is quickly becoming a receeding pastime..A lot of "wilders " here bleat about toilets and grey facilities. we have them called campsites!! ....Wilding is about self sustainability.

Channa


----------



## QFour (Jul 4, 2014)

caledonia said:


> These motor homers might not be on any forums or know the problems they are causing so why does no one who posts about it have a friendly word and tell them what they are doing wrong. I certainly wouldn't let it happen at my favourite locations. Spread the word.



What are they doing wrong. Are there signs that say don't park with a sea view. You seem to have a code of conduct that only applies to you. Why do you have to park between the lines. Why not take up four spaces. Where oh where are there rules that say you will not.

We parked sideways on at North Berwick. First time we parked there the guy who came into the space left by the car we parked next to was so close we could only open the door half way. Perhaps there should be a rule about parking to close or leaving a parking bay between MH's. We moved and went up the hill. Had a great BBQ meet another 'W' without a 'W' and had plenty of room.

Yes the Councils will get fed up of the freeloaders. The ones who leave rubbish behind and empty the black waste down the drains that exit onto the beach. Problem is that there are more of them and they breed faster than the responsible few. The drains bit happened at Southwold which is why you are not allowed to park near the beach. Huttoft happened because the Council provided the facilities and they were used and abused.

Bit of a RANT ..

..


----------



## runnach (Jul 4, 2014)

User1 said:


> What are they doing wrong. Are there signs that say don't park with a sea view. You seem to have a code of conduct that only applies to you. Why do you have to park between the lines. Why not take up four spaces. Where oh where are there rules that say you will not.
> 
> We parked sideways on at North Berwick. First time we parked there the guy who came into the space left by the car we parked next to was so close we could only open the door half way. Perhaps there should be a rule about parking to close or leaving a parking bay between MH's. We moved and went up the hill. Had a great BBQ meet another 'W' without a 'W' and had plenty of room.
> 
> ...



You are having a laugh? thought provoking post ? ....if your first two paragraphs are truthful ..then no wonder this is a dying pastime.


----------



## Touringtheworld (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm not on my high horse - just stating true facts NOT someone else's  bu11shit and trying to damage someone's living.


----------



## StevenJ (Jul 4, 2014)

Here was me thinking that wilding was about showing respect to your local environment and not pissing off the local people and councils , seems I may be wrong .

Go ahead and park in 4 bays no frickin wonder the poi list is decreasing .

But then again what do I know I've only been free camping for 3 months , I've read numerous posts , I even read my wild camping pamphlet , maybe that information was wrong ,:help.

:nothingtoadd:


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 4, 2014)

n brown said:


> i've got a big white camper parked outside my window blocking the view of my daughter's camper which is right in the way of my son's camper which completely hides his girlfriend's caravan which is ruining my view of the apple trees. something has to be done !



ok so you want us lot round to pick apples,on our way.


----------



## wildwendy (Jul 4, 2014)

Touringtheworld said:


> I'm not on my high horse - just stating true facts NOT someone else's  bu11shit and trying to damage someone's living.


Ok, so you're quite happy to park up and pay £23/43 for just being there?  Do you not have your electrics, or water, or toilet?  You just want to pay for parking on a concrete lump!!  Get real, we all have motorhomes so that we have the opportunity to have freedom to travel this country, enjoy the scenery, spend in the resorts, relax and move onto the next one!!  If you buy a caravan, you expect to go to a campsite and pay for the facilities - hence, the difference in price!!    I don't really think that a quote from another person, which by the way, was expressed by a council worker, would actually 'damage' someones living - let's be honest, they make enough money through the summer to close all winter - can you do that in your job!!


----------



## Derby Donkey (Jul 4, 2014)

Get a grip you sanctimonious lot. 

The enemy are the pie keys and site owners who canvass bent councillors…


----------



## runnach (Jul 4, 2014)

wildwendy said:


> Ok, so you're quite happy to park up and pay £23/43 for just being there?  Do you not have your electrics, or water, or toilet?  You just want to pay for parking on a concrete lump!!  Get real, we all have motorhomes so that we have the opportunity to have freedom to travel this country, enjoy the scenery, spend in the resorts, relax and move onto the next one!!  If you buy a caravan, you expect to go to a campsite and pay for the facilities - hence, the difference in price!!    I don't really think that a quote from another person, which by the way, was expressed by a council worker, would actually 'damage' someones living - let's be honest, they make enough money through the summer to close all winter - can you do that in your job!!



Sorry but a very misguided perception, campsites are dictated to by local authorities when they open when they close.

A lot of the holiday site owners I know would love to open longer, ( one or two wouldnt) that way they could amortise their overheads over a longer period thus being able to reduce their tarriffs and increase occupancy.

Many sites are struggling, hence our friends at Park Resorts are very busy on the acquisition trail.  Of course when a site does close over winter  
they have no business rates electricity to pay, Also invest in facilities for the following season when no one is about ...they live free for 6 months ...get real !

Channa


----------



## qwerty (Jul 4, 2014)

*Am I missing something?*

Are you watching these other motor homers from the comfort of your own motor home parked exactly where they are?



byron said:


> noticed a couple of campers near me..been there four nights now...another couple turned up,and one was and parked broadside,,facing the sea.. know one of here I hope...
> this is what ends decent places...
> greedy or what..i never spend more than one night on these harder to find places..
> 
> ...


----------



## wildwendy (Jul 4, 2014)

wildwendy said:


> Ok, so you're quite happy to park up and pay £23/43 for just being there?  Do you not have your electrics, or water, or toilet?  You just want to pay for parking on a concrete lump!!  Get real, we all have motorhomes so that we have the opportunity to have freedom to travel this country, enjoy the scenery, spend in the resorts, relax and move onto the next one!!  If you buy a caravan, you expect to go to a campsite and pay for the facilities - hence, the difference in price!!    I don't really think that a quote from another person, which by the way, was expressed by a council worker, would actually 'damage' someones living - let's be honest, they make enough money through the summer to close all winter - can you do that in your job!!





channa said:


> Sorry but a very misguided perception, campsites are dictated to by local authorities when they open when they close.
> 
> A lot of the holiday site owners I know would love to open longer, ( one or two wouldnt) that way they could amortise their overheads over a longer period thus being able to reduce their tarriffs and increase occupancy.
> 
> ...


I appreciate all of your concerns over campsite owners - however, do you not think that they could lay on a reduced fee for motorhomes, just so as to park up, don't need facilities, no clubs, no showers, just a spot to park with a facility to empty and top up!!  They could make a few quid and we would be happy to pay for that service!! keep the winter blues away!!


----------



## runnach (Jul 4, 2014)

wildwendy said:


> I appreciate all of your concerns over campsite owners - however, do you not think that they could lay on a reduced fee for motorhomes, just so as to park up, don't need facilities, no clubs, no showers, just a spot to park with a facility to empty and top up!!  They could make a few quid and we would be happy to pay for that service!! keep the winter blues away!!


 That wasnt your original comment and that is what I was referring too.

Lots of sites offer a service facility, but it seems some want it free !...How you would accomodate a camper and deny shower access and entrance to other facilities seems more trouble than its worth.

Channa


----------



## StevenJ (Jul 4, 2014)

wildwendy said:


> I appreciate all of your concerns over campsite owners - however, do you not think that they could lay on a reduced fee for motorhomes, just so as to park up, don't need facilities, no clubs, no showers, just a spot to park with a facility to empty and top up!!  They could make a few quid and we would be happy to pay for that service!! keep the winter blues away!!





Why should they lay on a reduced fee for wilders when they can sting all the tuggers for full whack ........ not good business 


If it pays well then do it ... good business sense


----------



## Touringtheworld (Jul 5, 2014)

The original post is about wild campers taking the p1ss - and guess what 


They are 


It's no wonder that councils are lumping Pikeys and MHs together. 

My concern is that wild camping will become almost impossible.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 5, 2014)

wildwendy said:


> I appreciate all of your concerns over campsite owners - however, do you not think that they could lay on a reduced fee for motorhomes, just so as to park up, don't need facilities, no clubs, no showers, just a spot to park with a facility to empty and top up!!  They could make a few quid and we would be happy to pay for that service!! keep the winter blues away!!



Sorry, I don't quite follow that. A caravan has all of the facilities of a motorhome and they could also get away with a place to park up and empty and top up.


----------



## merc the berc (Jul 5, 2014)

I always find it amusing when parking up at the beach or in a car park is described as 'wilding'.

Surely the definition of wild camping is just that, camping in the wild, with no bugger about to moan about us being there....

Just saying, like....

[And yes, i have parked at beaches and car parks meself] in the past...]


----------



## maxi77 (Jul 5, 2014)

wildwendy said:


> I appreciate all of your concerns over campsite owners - however, do you not think that they could lay on a reduced fee for motorhomes, just so as to park up, don't need facilities, no clubs, no showers, just a spot to park with a facility to empty and top up!!  They could make a few quid and we would be happy to pay for that service!! keep the winter blues away!!



I suspect one of the reasons is they know only too well that a significant number would do their best to get the use of the facilities without paying the full price. Most of the camp sites I use have no means of restricting the use of some facilities from some users. On the other hand I do not believe it is right for some parts of the country to force campers of any type onto full facility sites at premium prices. Nor do I believe it is right for councils to refuse to provide day parking space for motorhomes.  

Perhaps if councils used the law to deal with those who abuse free or low cost parking areas then the law abiding majority could have greater enjoyment.


----------



## maxi77 (Jul 5, 2014)

Robmac said:


> Sorry, I don't quite follow that. A caravan has all of the facilities of a motorhome and they could also get away with a place to park up and empty and top up.



Not always true many continental vans need an ehu to get anything to work. My last Hobby didn't even have a battery when it left the factory


----------



## Robmac (Jul 5, 2014)

maxi77 said:


> Not always true many continental vans need an ehu to get anything to work. My last Hobby didn't even have a battery when it left the factory



Didn't realise that. I'm a bit out of date with caravans.


----------



## wildone (Jul 6, 2014)

Touringtheworld said:


> I live in Cleethorpes, I have several friends who remind and tell me in intimate detail of every MH residing in this spot and others - like because I have MH so I am responsible for all actions of all other MH types.
> 
> I know that there is 6 wheeler and a white and burgundy Mercedes with antlers on the grill and a white van pretending to be MH.
> 
> ...



I think some people need to get a life of their own and stop poking their honkers into other peoples.


----------



## wildone (Jul 7, 2014)

Luckheart said:


> I have friends in high trees that might help
> 
> View attachment 23574



Maybe your friends in high trees can get you some bananas


----------



## wildone (Jul 9, 2014)

qwerty said:


> Are you watching these other motor homers from the comfort of your own motor home parked exactly where they are?



may be they have been there for 4 nights or more themselves ?


----------



## Luckheart (Jul 9, 2014)

wildone said:


> Maybe your friends in high trees can get you some bananas



Excuse me?


----------

